# QJ Brand Cube + Rubik's brand center???



## Cyrok215 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello, my friend just got a QJ brand 4x4, in about 7 days after receiving it, he broke the yellow center cap. My question is is, since the mechanism is the same, and they are relatively the same size, will it work if he just replaces it with a Rubik's Brand 4x4 Center cap from CubeSmith???


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Oct 4, 2009)

It will work, but it won't turn good


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

it might work with the pretooled rubik's 4x4...not the retooled one...
when I tried mixing pieces, retooled centers would snap in the pretooled core.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 4, 2009)

my rubik's brand center was too big for my QJ (my centers keep snapping), so it had to be really filed down.

I just ended up supergluing the center cap back on the stem, or vice versa. 

But seriously, every time I fix it, another center breaks off the next day.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Oct 4, 2009)

email the person you got it from


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 4, 2009)

guinepigs rock said:


> email the person you got it from



... I got it from C4Y.

Would I be able to melt the pieces back together, by like heating it over a fire... or in a microwave... ???


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 4, 2009)

superglue it.


----------



## panyan (Oct 4, 2009)

plastic cement


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Oct 4, 2009)

my center piece has the same problem. Can I order other QJ center piece from cube4you or DX


----------

